# Asking for a job application.



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

I feel really stupid asking this, but I think this is the place most likely to get an answer. How do I build up the courage to walk into a store and ask for a job application? And then how do I go about asking, what do I say? I tried already and my heart started beating really fast and my palms started sweating, and all that negative stuff, and I couldn't do it. I know logicality that nothing really bad will happen, but how do I convince my emotions of that?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

practice. the first time will be really awkward but after you do it and you get a normal response from whomever you ask (they will likely just hand you a job application) the fear goes away.

as for what to say, you can say something a simple as "can i have a job application?". asking for an application is the easy part, where you don't have to worry too much about you say. it's the interview where you have to worry about the impression you give.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

It's absolutely not a stupid question. I get too anxious even handing in the application, it feels so awkward. I never went and asked for an application because where I live most places have sites with the application forms on so I guess that's a cop out. Where I used to work I'd get asked alot about if we're hiring/ if we have application forms and just so you know from the other side of things it wasn't a big deal at all, I'd probably feel as nervous as the person asking because I was like, Oh crap I don't know, think of something to say, lol. Like Recipe said practice and maybe ask at places you don't necessarily want to work for exposure and to make you feel more comfortable with it. But it's completely normal to be unsure about these things.


----------



## New (Aug 9, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> practice. the first time will be really awkward but after you do it and you get a normal response from whomever you ask (they will likely just hand you a job application) the fear goes away.
> 
> as for what to say, you can say something a simple as "can i have a job application?". asking for an application is the easy part, where you don't have to worry too much about you say. it's the interview where you have to worry about the impression you give.


R-really? I want to make a good impression even when I am asking, smile, act interested, blah blah blah. I don't want them to remember me as that grumpy/scared girl, haha.

Anywayyy~ I totally understand how you feel. I used to just go with my friend to ask for them together. Occasionally I grow balls and just go in by myself, I just try not to over think it. See a help wanted sign? Just walk in a.s.a.p. and ask for an app, that way you won't be hovering and dwelling on it for so long.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm 17, and I got a job that my social anxiety interferes with very little  I went into the job interview with my mom, and it can be good to have someone there to support you, especially a family member. To your interviewer it may make you seem more reliable. It worked for me.... it's easy to have a fast-paced job and not interact with people. the first few weeks I was nervous as hell but i got through it, and work has rules guidelines and overseers so that should decrease an anxiety of things getting out of control.

And then I realized what you ASKED... there are many places where you can fill out applications online, and they'll get back to you via email. like Barnes and Nobles and Best Buy. The best advice I can give you is to fake confidence. Go in, like I said, with someone you trust- if you know you arent talking to a manager, you might even have them ask for an application for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They would most definitely hand them out. Technically, they have a legal obligation unless they are absolutely NOT hiring.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My name is Karl. I'm 37, double your age, and I've never applied for any job in my entire life.

Unless you want to end up like me, you'd best get into that store and ask for an application as I am the ghost of unemployment future to warn you of what may lie ahead if you don't change.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

> I tried already and my heart started beating really fast and my palms started sweating, and all that negative stuff, and I couldn't do it. I know logicality that nothing really bad will happen, but how do I convince my emotions of that?


first, i applaud you for mustering up the courage to walk in and ask for an application. that is a big improvement in it of itself. you are brave. that action says a lot about you, it says that you are brave enough and that you are willing to change, which is good. good for you and you should be proud for taking that first step.

second, you already have the courage, that is not the problem, the problem is irrational thoughts letting it get to you, which is understandable. you do not have control over these thoughts for 1) they are new experiences.... everyone is afraid of the unknown. 2) SA is getting in the way. that's not to say that it's not doable. no. those thoughts are only the product of the beginning. it's just a matter of changing the thinking pattern and learning that those new experiences are a piece of cake.

how can you change this thinking pattern? by experience alone and from others experiences and knowing the process.

you already know that asking for a job application freaked you out and made your heart beat really fast which made you panic. that is a fact. but you now know that you were scared of the unknown and cus of irrational thoughts. thoughts that made you feel incapable of doing such thing, when in reality, you can and you did.



> ﻿I know logicality that nothing really bad will happen, but how do I convince my emotions of that?


first, you convince yourself by changing your mentality right after you experienced that feeling. realizing that it is all in your head... it is not really how you think things went rather it is a lie.

second, by knowing the steps that one needs to take and learning from the positive outcome... example:

me: hi, i saw your ad for employment i'm here to fill out an application. 
them: oh, you can go over there and ask for one/fill one out.
me: ok thank you.

i ask for one and i fill out the application.

me: [hands application to male/female] will i be interviewed today or will i be expecting a call? 
them: someone will call you.
me: ok. thank you. when will i be expecting a call for an interview, tomorrow, or... do you know? i need to know because i have other job appointments. 
them: sometime this week. 
me: is there anyway i can be interview right now?
them: let me check with the supervisor.
me: thanks
them: [hopefully] come back tomorrow at 2:30.

the last job that i applied to it went something like this at the end of the interview:

them: ok, we will call you.
me: thanks but i really need to know if i'm going to get the job because i have other offers. i had an interview yesterday and they already offered me the job but i would rather work here since it's closer to where i live... only about 10 minutes away. i think we can both benefit from that. 
them: come back on monday to work.
me: ok... see you on monday.

don't sell yourself short even if it's a lie. the goal is to get hired. remember it is all about you and not them.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I get nervous too, but exposure helps. More you do it less you care, and I've done it literally like at least 50x so far in my life so heres some tips.
-look profesh and clean cut
- smile, say.. hi how are you.. they say good you say thanks me too.. i was wondering if you guys are currently hiring.. oh yes we are/sorry no were not heres an application.. if they dont offer you an application then the girl is a b**** lol srsly. and just ask for an application anyway so say well regardless id like to apply in case there are any openings bla bla bla... and at the end say thank you, have a nice day/evening/night. if you can be laid back and they are not busy wanna get talkative then , make them laugh etc like be the chicks friend haha..try to bc they might put a good word in for you... also try to go during times of the day and say hi how r u may i please speak to a manager than explain how u would like to apply.. thats best way in

wow that was lengthy. haha. anyway good luck!!! KILLLLL ITTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

Why don't you make a call to the shop first.I usually call first to make an appointment.If you call then they'll know that you are here for the job and hand you the form straight.You only need to tell them you are here for interview.Making phone call can make you really nervous but it gets better in time.

Yesterday phone call
me:Is there a vacancy for part time cashier here.
lady:Yes,it is available.
me:so can i know the location for the shop.
lady:Is it opposite Red Rock Hotel.I'm available from now to 1pm.
me:Ok,thank you.


----------



## mrngorickets (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

Tks very much for post:

I like it and hope that you continue posting.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit: *Job application*

Best regards.


----------



## shadow cougar (Apr 18, 2011)

All I can say is that you never feel you have the courage to do something. All you can do is do it, which is terrifying but it's the only way. Take it step by step and try.


----------

